# Specialized Bike Weights



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Why do they not publish this info? 

I'm curious as to if it's even possible to get a Tarmac Expert to weigh 16lbs or less. Anyone know?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't remember where I saw it, but someone w/ a 54cm 09 Expert said it weighed right at 16 lbs. Changing the wheels would probably save the most weight, but the cost would be high. 

A few weeks ago, you were thinking about the Pro. Is there a reason for the switch? You might get more for your money by building up a Pro SL unless you want one of the Expert color schemes. My complete 52cm came in at 15 lbs w/o pedals.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but someone w/ a 54cm 09 Expert said it weighed right at 16 lbs. Changing the wheels would probably save the most weight, but the cost would be high.
> 
> A few weeks ago, you were thinking about the Pro. Is there a reason for the switch? You might get more for your money by building up a Pro SL unless you want one of the Expert color schemes. My complete 52cm came in at 15 lbs w/o pedals.


I still want the pro, but my patience is lacking! lol I probably should just wait it out and continue saving and go with the Pro. I know I'll be happier in the long run.

I was just curious about the potential of the Expert frame.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> I still want the pro, but my patience is lacking! lol I probably should just wait it out and continue saving and go with the Pro. I know I'll be happier in the long run.
> 
> I was just curious about the potential of the Expert frame.


I understand. Waiting's tough.

Did you ever price out a Pro build? If not, you might PM ukbloke because he just built his recently.

FWIW, I got my 2008.5 Pro SL2's (same as 2009 Pro SL but w/ Gerolsteiner colors) for $4400 and I saw some on sale for the same price locally yesterday.

The Expert's a great bike and I really like the Saxo Bank color scheme. Aside from the weight, there's some difference in refinement regarding ride and handling (the Pro feels a little snappier). The only thing is, I'm not sure how much of my impressions are due to the frame or wheels. 

Either way, you'll win. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks man! That's a great deal for $4400! I'll call them and see the cost... 

What components did you go with?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me know if you can't find the same type of deal and I'll get you the info for the local dealer.

I bought the complete bike with the 7800/Ultegra mix because I wanted the Gerolsteiner. Here's a description:.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2008&spid=38083 

I've had it for 7 months and love it. The only change is going to be the saddle.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> Did you ever price out a Pro build? If not, you might PM ukbloke because he just built his recently.


I built up my Pro SL for $4K recently. My original budget was $3K but I splurged and went with a DuraAce WH-7850-SL wheelset instead of using my existing DA/Mavic Open Pro wheels. I wasn't aiming for the lightest builds, but wanted nice components and long-term reliability. I went with:

Specialized Tarmac Pro SL, gloss white, 58cm
Specialized Toupe Team saddle, 130
Ritchey WCS cockpit
DA7800 components, though at the last moment I swapped the DA cranks for Ultegra compact cranks. Cassette was 12-27. Pedals were also Shimano DA. I got almost all of this from PBK at a really good price.
DA WH-7850-SL wheelset, Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires
The weight came in fairly close to 17 pounds, all in (including pedals, cages, computer). I could have brought it down to 16 pounds with different choices for pedals, wheelset and cockpit, but I am very happy with all the choices that I made. I think I ended up with a better bike for me than buying a Tarmac Pro off the peg, and cheaper too. Also, building up the bike was a lot of fun and I learned quite a few things. Armed with that knowledge, the gears on my other bike (a triple) are shifting a lot better than ever before.

The one thing I question now is whether I really needed to buy that wheelset. They sure are nice and the ride is spectacular, but from a training point of view I think I would have been better off with a Powertap set-up (can't justify SRM prices).


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> I still want the pro, but my patience is lacking! lol I probably should just wait it out and continue saving and go with the Pro. I know I'll be happier in the long run...


With "passion"-related stuff, I am more likely to have buyer's remorse by `economizing, and _not_ from buying the next grade up.

JMO, consider waiting it out and get what you lust after.

Example, I just bought an 11sp Campy Chorus gruppo to put on a Spec'y Sworks Tarmac, and I occasionally think _Hmm, maybe I should've have bought the Record gruppo_. Well, I eventually did buy Record brakes, because I decided I prefer the look of black brakes on this bike. Now I have a set of unused Chorus brakes, which is a minor hassle to sell.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tom_h said:


> With "passion"-related stuff, I am more likely to have buyer's remorse by `economizing, and _not_ from buying the next grade up.


I agree with that up to a point. Whatever you choose, there will _always_ be a next grade up. Even if you've maxed everything out and have an infinite budget, there will always be an updated doo-dad next year. At some point you just have to draw a line and stick with your choice. If the waiting is just a month or two, then IMO you should wait too, but if it means missing out on the best riding of the season I wouldn't wait. The one thing you can't buy back is time.


----------

